# termite shield



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

RolandOG said:


> Dumb question, is the order of install for a termite shield:
> 
> foundation>>>sill sealer>>>termite shield>>>PT plate
> 
> ...



I'm 99 percent sure its the second one.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

The proper sequence is as follows 
1) Foundation sill sealer ( helps fill small gaps in foundation between the sill and the concrete to cut down on wind infiltration)
2) termite shield, Termite shields protect the sills from insects getting into the wood sill, second defense. The sills are treated with Alkaline Copper and Quaternary Ammonium compounds The only product to my knowledge that is approved for the use with ACQ is a copper lined polyethylene membrane
3) Wood ACQ sill Plates
BOB


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

Not surprising I get opposing answers. As I said, that's what I've been reading. My gut tells me it's sill sealer then termite shield so that's what I'm going with. Thanks.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Its the correct way, Its there to cut down on drafts.


----------



## scottob (Feb 19, 2010)

Next question regarding the installation of the termite shield is which side goes down. Copper or the other side. Heard it doesnt matter but have always put copper down because termites will work there way up to wood sill plate.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

RolandOG said:


> Dumb question, is the order of install for a termite shield:
> 
> foundation>>>sill sealer>>>termite shield>>>PT plate
> 
> ...


Foundation, sill sealer and PT plate with no termite shield. Is this code in your area? I've only used it a couple times in the past 20 years because it was on the plans. Since sill sealer came out no more termite shield.


----------



## nHabit Builders (Sep 25, 2010)

*Dan - Green Builder*

Materials are just as important as the sequence. The sill requires a sealer which acts as a gasket to block moisture, air and bugs from entering through the small gaps between the top of the foundation wall and the sill plate. However using a product like Blu Wood for your sill plate has a lifetime transferrable warranty against termites and fungal growth. It also limits moisture absorption and transfer. You don't need a termite shield if you build it right with the right products.


----------

